# Shingle Recommendation - GAF vs IKO vs CertainTeed



## PAHome

Hello 

If I was in your position I would go with Certainteed and/or GAF. GAF made their shingle leaner but there's a reason for that the video below might be helpful. 

GAF Video 

As far as the hips and ridges go you will need to get special Hip and ridge shingles. 

Hope this helps. 

www.pa-homeimprovements.com
PA Home Improvements Inc.
764 North 9th Street 
Stroudsburg PA 18360
"your local roofing experts"
570-484-ROOF​


----------



## Windows on Wash

All other things being equal, I prefer Certainteed.


----------



## sbkim

Thank you so much for your replies! We looked at a few homes with IKO and GAF and it was obvious that we should go with GAF Timberline HD even for the looks alone. I really want to check out CertainTeed Landmark next.


----------



## CWIKEXT

GAF's outlook is that a lighter shingle can do the same as a heavy weight shingle. They claim to have an advanced mat technology and thus they are able to put less ashfault on the shingle while achieving the same longevity results as their competitors. However, IKO and Certainteed claim the exact opposite which holds true to years of in the field research and testing. 
Now, previous to every laminate shingle out there being miss-labeled as a "Limited Lifetime Warranty" the shingle were categorized by the amount of years the shingles were expected to last. 25, 30, 40 50 (aka Lifetimes) were the usual classes. The difference in these classes was always the weight of the shingle. GAF has been dropping the weight in the Timberline class for a few years not. You can see 3rd party audit testing on Reese Wholesale website. Contractors noticed this and started to drift away from the line. As a result, claims were made by GAF stating they had a new mat and thus could use less ashfault. 
If this was the case then why do they still make shingles that are heavier than others? If weight is no longer the factor then why not make them all the same weight? Also, if there was an advanced fiberglass matt out there I am sure Owens Corning, fiberglass insulation kings, would have figured this out first. 
IKO and CertainTeed have the heaviest weights in that respective class from the testing I have seen at the Reese Wholesale Audit (Yes, I am a roofer). Followed by Owens Corning and GAF in that order. What shingle should you choose? I guess it depends on what you are looking for? Price, quality, the color or look? In all I would install the one your contractor recommends! They install these every day and most have used all brands at some point. Do not let advertising and videos distract your choices in life. If that was the case then everything on the internet would be true. Trust the ones that are professionals in their trades. Keep in mind no manufacture will warranty a roof if it was installed wrong. Also, none of these shingles will last 50 years in the Midwest with our winters and hot summers. You will be lucky to get 18-20 in all reality.


----------



## Jimmy44

*Trust Your Roofing Contractor*

In my experience, I've found that the shingle brand doesn't matter as much as making sure you choose a roofing professional with the talent to affect a successful outcome. If your guy prefers IKO and they have a color you can work with I would take his advice. IKO has been around for over 60 years and they make an excellent product.

I would on the other hand not recommend GAF as they have take the bulk of the weight out of their shingle. Contrary to what the video might show you, the fiberglass mat has nothing to do with the amount of asphalt the shingle needs to perform. Asphalt is a key weathering component and shingles with less aspahlt may not last as long as those with more asphalt - it has nothing to do with the fiberglass mat. The aspahlt helps not only keep the granules in place but it also serves as a protective layer when the granules begin to fall off due to normal wear and tear. I've weighed them myself and found that GAF didn't only lighten their shingles - they took out upwards of 30lbs per square. 

Granted all of the major brands have a limited lifetime warranty so if the lighter-weight GAF shingles are determined to be defective (i.e., GAF's warranty says it must cause a performance problem) they should stand behind it. That being said, I don't know many of my homeowner cutomers who would like to take that chance. Outside of having to deal with the leaks and go through a repair or reinstallation process, there are likely going to be additional costs the homeowner as well. 

If it was up to me, I would suggest you first pick a roofing contractor who you know, like and trust. If given an option on the shingle brand, I would choose the heavy-weight product because asphalt is critical to the long-term performance of the shingle and your roof.

I hope this helps...and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## sbkim

You guys are amazing. Thank you so much for the insight. This is a tough one as we really like the way Timberline HD looks compare to IKO. I am hoping that may be the Landmark looks just as nice. And yes, I agree that I'd rather go with a heavier and less gimmicky version.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Certainteed


----------



## biggles

TOH segment did a shingle test 4 nails vs 6 nails per shingle.they had a lab testing device bend up the exposed part of the shingle at the nailed point the 4 nails held at 50lbs before snapping and the 6 held up thru 100lbs of pressure on the bending.they related that to wind speeds of the same values....


----------



## Slyfox

sbkim said:


> You guys are amazing. Thank you so much for the insight. This is a tough one as we really like the way Timberline HD looks compare to IKO. I am hoping that may be the Landmark looks just as nice. And yes, I agree that I'd rather go with a heavier and less gimmicky version.


Certainteeds Landmark and Presidential Shakes are both good lines.

Your getting bad advice on the less weight factor, GAF, Owens Corning and Atlas are already using the advances matting (not fiberglas, like the old matting) and the rest off the manufacturers will be following suit "eventually".
Certainteed and IKO both were the last to embrace fiberglas matting when it came out as well and that ended in them both having record breaking class action lawsuits until they finally switched to fiberglas.

Edited to add: Not sure about your part of the mid-west but here in my parts even a standard 3-tab shingle will last 20 years give or take, the dimensional shingle will easily last 30 years give or take, minus storm damage, poor installation or material failure.


----------



## sbkim

Slyfox - thanks for the insight on advance matting. I've decided to go with Timberline HD with Timbertex Hip/Ridge as we are extremely impressed with the looks over IKO Cambridge / Landmark.


----------



## Slyfox

sbkim said:


> Slyfox - thanks for the insight on advance matting. I've decided to go with Timberline HD with Timbertex Hip/Ridge as we are extremely impressed with the looks over IKO Cambridge / Landmark.


Your welcome.

In my area I use materials from GAF, Certainteed, Tamko, Owens Corning, IKO
and Atlas and have had very very few material failure issues in my 30 plus years in the trade.
Quality of workmanship makes a huge difference.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jimmy44

Slyfox,

I think you are misinformed. Owens Corning has not embrassed a new mat technology as you described. I know this because they are using the same mat that IKO uses. Both companies own 50% each of their glass mat manufacturing plant.


----------



## Slyfox

Jimmy44 said:


> Slyfox,
> 
> I think you are misinformed. Owens Corning has not embrassed a new mat technology as you described. I know this because they are using the same mat that IKO uses. Both companies own 50% each of their glass mat manufacturing plant.


OC is already using the same new matting technology, check out their new sure nail strip, etc.

Edited to add: My information comes from their (manufacturers) websites and mailing list programs (they all have one and are free) that I signed up for.

I also want to say, I was not attempting to speak badly of IKO or any other manufacturer brand.
I use GAF, Tamko, Certainteed, Owens Corning, IKO and Atlas on a regular basis.
So far this year I have used GAF, Tamko, IKO and Owens Corning, I will have used both Certainteed and Atlas as well before the years end.


----------



## MJW

I have to say, IMO, if GAF has some new special technology in their Timberlines, it's not an improvement for them. The newest TL's are quite a bit more brittle and thin than even the older TL's. 
I would use any other laminate on the market over the standard TL.

I have heard that the new OC's are very nice, but personally haven't even seen them yet.
IKO actually has a decent shingle. Much better than I expected, even the Cambridge line is quite nice.

The Landmarks from CT's are my brand of choice. Just a better shingle compared to the others side by side and are proving everyday to last a very long time. The only thing I don't like about them is that they scuff too easy in warm weather. They really get soft in direct sunlight. Have not had that problem with IKO, GAF, or Tamko.


----------



## Slyfox

MJW said:


> I have to say, IMO, if GAF has some new special technology in their Timberlines, it's not an improvement for them. The newest TL's are quite a bit more brittle and thin than even the older TL's.
> I would use any other laminate on the market over the standard TL.
> 
> I have heard that the new OC's are very nice, but personally haven't even seen them yet.
> IKO actually has a decent shingle. Much better than I expected, even the Cambridge line is quite nice.
> 
> The Landmarks from CT's are my brand of choice. Just a better shingle compared to the others side by side and are proving everyday to last a very long time. The only thing I don't like about them is that they scuff too easy in warm weather. They really get soft in direct sunlight. Have not had that problem with IKO, GAF, or Tamko.



Certainteed is working with the new matting as well, they haven't applied it to their shingles yet, at least not that I know of.
All manufacturers are working with it (have been for years) and using it in some form, it's the future.

Look at the synthetic underlayments for example.
Picture a shingle with a synthetic matting instead of the standard fiberglass.


----------



## roofsolutions

*Malarkey shingles*



sbkim said:


> Hello everyone. We are in process of building our home in Chicago and our roofer is strongly pushing us to IKO Cambridge shingles. I am leaning towards Certainteed Landmark based on my review of the boards and etc. I also considered GAF timberline HD but I just heard that their weight dropped due to redesign?
> 
> I am curious to hear your thoughts?
> 
> Also, does the roofer need to get special shingles for ridge/hip vs. using regular shingles?
> 
> Thanks so much!


You should call ABC Supply in Chicago and go see the Malarkey shingles that are superior to all others. When you research you will see why.


----------



## craig11152

roofsolutions said:


> You should call ABC Supply in Chicago and go see the Malarkey shingles that are superior to all others. When you research you will see why.


Most of there products are an SBS Modified base are they not? Back when I was in the business I thought that was a great idea but they didn't sell in the midwest at the time. I see now ABC Supply seems to carry them locally in SE Michigan.


----------



## 1985gt

I do believe they all are SBS, one of the few shingle jobs we did a few years ago was to strip wood shingles and the insurance wanted the HO to use Malarkey. They were really nice shingles but anything over about 80 and sunny stay off of them, they seem to scar easier then regular shingles. They are thicker then all get out and hard to cut. I'd put them on my house, in the early spring or late fall that is.


----------



## Windows on Wash

It is an impressive shingle, but I don't know what the value/benefit for.

I have seen them roll it up like a newspaper, but what benefit is that flexibility on the roof? 

If the shingle looses its adhesion to the course below and is flapping around, you are already in trouble. While this shingle probably won't break off like a 3 tab, it will eventually tear out at the nail.


----------

